# Best drugstore conditioner?



## kaylin_marie (May 28, 2007)

I've been using biolage, but I'm out, and I'm running very low on cash recently so I'm gonna go to wal-mart and try to find some conditioner. I haven't used drugstore brand conditioner in a while, and I have no idea what to buy. I have very long, exremely thick hair that is tangle-prone and isn't dry, but definately not oily. I don't put heat on it every single day, but I probably blow-dry around 3 times a week (i try and air-dry as much as i can) and I probably flat iron or wave iron it a couple times a week as well. Because my hair is so long and thick I feel like i need a good conditioner. So what are your suggestions? I've used the Aussie 3-minute miracle leave-in before, and i've used thermasilk, but i don't remember being like "wow".


----------



## brewgrl (May 28, 2007)

HANDS DOWN- Garnier Fructis Sleek &amp; Shine Fortifying Cream Conditioner

very close second for me is Pantene Pro-V Daily Moisture Renewal Conditioner

fructis is totally comparable to biolage if you ask me, only with different smell.

btw: i hear the Sleek &amp; Shine Leave-In is amazing too. (never used it)


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 28, 2007)

I was hoping someone would say Garnier, i love the smell. Thats one of the ones I was thinking of before I posted this.


----------



## brewgrl (May 28, 2007)

you will LOVE it then!!! i was a total Biolage girl too and i think we may have the exact type of hair, mine is beyond thick and i have a lot. my stylist says that if she were to cut every single strand but one off my head, i would stillhave too much hair. it's also beyond too long, and i don't do very much with it unless i have a night event or meeting. my biggest issues is tangles and maintenance.

i had to switch to all cheaper hair products because my husband, god bless him, is a hair junkie, and uses too much, and there is nothing i can do about it. no matter what anyone says.

can you imagine someone going through a bottle of KMS texture blast and a jar of kms moding paste *every two weeks*?

fructis was my first drugstore savior in the conditioner arena... i still have to fin something comparable to the KMS texture blast now...


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 28, 2007)

Pantene Pro-V Daily Moisture Renewal Conditioner


----------



## rizzie_x3 (May 28, 2007)

i also love Garnier sleek &amp; shine sheer conditioner &amp; conditioning glaze, especially the new ones with micro-oils. they made my hair silky smooth and i love the fruity scent.


----------



## stashblaster (May 28, 2007)

I have used Redken's Fresh Curls for years. On the weekends, I use a cheap shampoo or hotel shampoo. Recently, I bought some Pantene Daily Moisture Renewal shampoo. I really liked that then decided to go buy the conditioner. My hair isn't really dry, but I need it more for detangling. I also have thick, curly hair. I'm thinking that I may have to stop buying the Redken and use the Pantene all week long. I really like the conditioner for helping me get thru all the tangles without too much pain.


----------



## justdragmedown (May 28, 2007)

i love panteen and frutics. Both work and smell great


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you will LOVE it then!!! i was a total Biolage girl too and i think we may have the exact type of hair, mine is beyond thick and i have a lot. my stylist says that if she were to cut every single strand but one off my head, i would stillhave too much hair. it's also beyond too long, and i don't do very much with it unless i have a night event or meeting. my biggest issues is tangles and maintenance.i had to switch to all cheaper hair products because my husband, god bless him, is a hair junkie, and uses too much, and there is nothing i can do about it. no matter what anyone says.

can you imagine someone going through a bottle of KMS texture blast and a jar of kms moding paste *every two weeks*?

fructis was my first drugstore savior in the conditioner arena... i still have to fin something comparable to the KMS texture blast now...

Yeah, every stylist I go to as soon as they get their hands on my hair, especially washing it they're always like jeeze you've got a lot of hair!! It never fails.
Thats funny your husband is a hair junkie. Mine is too, in a different kind of way. His hair is kind of shaggy (like down to his nose) and I have to wake up and straighten it every morning after he blow dries it, lol!!


----------



## SierraWren (May 28, 2007)

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Cream Conditioner...and their Deep Conditioner as well


----------



## eelplee227 (May 29, 2007)

i love pantene pro-v for detangling hair..


----------



## ivette (May 29, 2007)

i like pantene pro v conditioner and l'oreal colorvive line


----------



## rejectstar (May 29, 2007)

My favourite is Got2B Instantly Satisfied Conditioner. Works pretty much instantly like the name suggests. It leaves my hair conditioned, but light and fresh and never weighed down. I've used Garnier before but I felt it weighed my hair down and make it get greasy faster. But I do have fine, thin hair.


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 29, 2007)

I love Garnier for most hair products and Dove for conditioners.


----------



## Aprill (May 29, 2007)

Motions is good


----------



## chocobon (May 29, 2007)

I have always used L'Oreal Elvive conditioner and it's been so good to me!!

U all make me wanna try some Garnier!!!


----------



## _withoutYou (May 31, 2007)

Any got2b products are REALLY really good.


----------



## Shotgunchelle (May 31, 2007)

Patene and garnier both totally ruin my hair. My hair was really fried from stripping it and intense lightening sessions so I needed a good conditioner. I too, ran out of money for biolange. I ended up using G2B hottie. and now my hair feels like hair.


----------



## magosienne (May 31, 2007)

well, there's the pantene proV in the winter care line, garnier fructis hydra lisse.


----------



## Lauren (May 31, 2007)

aussie 3 minute miracle deeeep


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 16, 2007)

Anything AUSSIE.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jun 17, 2007)

I really like Herbal Essence for Color Treated Hair. Doesn't weigh down my hair at all, it comes out light and fluffy.


----------

